
Ketamine treatment could offer new hope to patients with severe depression - bookofjoe
http://wgntv.com/2018/01/25/ketamine-treatment-could-offer-new-hope-to-patients-with-severe-depression/
======
waytogo
Before we dive into a long discussion about depression, who has made actual
experiences with Ketamine and likes to talk about it?

~~~
thatswrong0
I’ll talk about mine if anyone wants to hear it. Never talked about it before

Its very clearly a dissociative. I didn’t understand the term until I’d
insuffalated a sufficient amount of ketamine. I ended up having very genuine
deep conversations with both close friends and new ones while on it.

Time felt choppy. My consciousness felt very divided. My body felt drunk in a
way but my mind felt more.. absorptive? Clear? I didn’t feel drunk. I felt
like I was dissecting common patterns of my own thought in a way that allowed
me to be disattached from the outcomes of those thoughts - in the same way
that people have found MDMA useful for dealing with PTSD by making the brain
capable of dealing with issues without invoking the flight or fight response,
I felt like I was capable of thinking about the way I was thinking in a
hearthy constructive way rather than a destructive judgmental way that might
happen soberly.

It all in all was quite interesting. I can’t say I can remember all the
details of the conversations I had, but I do to this day feel connected to
them. It was not a waste of time or effort or “brain space” or whatever.. it
was a worthwhile experience.

But I will say that it wasn’t necessarily fun. I don’t want to go out of my
way to do it again - it requires mental effort and made me mentally tired. To
me that makes it non-addictive, but I could see why some people might get
attached to it.

~~~
_acme
If you were insufflating it, you had a very ambiguous dose and were not using
it under the care of a physician such as discussed by the article; not to
discount your experience, which is somewhat similar to mine, but readers
should know that it is very different from what the article is discussing,
which is a very specific dose given over a specific period of time by IV by a
medical doctor, under his/her supervision.

------
Mononokay
Past Discussion on Ketamine's Effect on Depression (in the past month):

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16400925](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16400925)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16393861](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16393861)

